# WA State SE III



## kris kelvin (Dec 30, 2008)

I took SE 3 in October and I am curious if anyone on this forum took the same exam. Also, since it is a local exam, I have no idea about the passing rate/score?!

Any input will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Greenaqua (Dec 31, 2008)

I also took the October SE III exam in WA. Unfortunately I know nothing about passing rates or scores for this exam. I am guessing we won't here anything until mid February at the earliest?

Good Luck


----------



## ARLORD (Dec 31, 2008)

Greenaqua said:


> I also took the October SE III exam in WA. Unfortunately I know nothing about passing rates or scores for this exam. I am guessing we won't here anything until mid February at the earliest?
> Good Luck


Greenaqua,

How does the SE III compare to the SE II in difficulty. Is it more seismic intensive.


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 31, 2008)

kris &amp; Greenaqua,

Welcome to the board!

Yes, this is the place for SEIII talk. Please share your thoughts!


----------



## Casey (Dec 31, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> kris &amp; Greenaqua,
> Welcome to the board!
> 
> Yes, this is the place for SEIII talk. Please share your thoughts!


Yes, please do share. I am pretty sure I will be doing the WA SEIII in October 2009 this year (Although, I'll probably be doing it in Vancouver with APEGBC, so I won't be running into you there Kevo) and would be interested in hearing how the SEIII compares with the SEII.

What kind of study material did those that took the WA SEIII used? Since I haven't run into anything commercially available, would the California study material be sufficient?

Haha I'm nowhere near Oct '09 and I am already thinking about this exam.... As my wife says I am a PE-holic.


----------



## kris kelvin (Dec 31, 2008)

kevo_55 said:


> kris &amp; Greenaqua,
> Welcome to the board!
> 
> Yes, this is the place for SEIII talk. Please share your thoughts!


kevo_55,

thanks. i took se2 in october 07 for the first time and passed. camparing se2 and se3 exams, i have a bad news and another bad news. se3 is way lengthier and more difficult than se2. i thought se2 was very general and did not require deep structural analysis. on the other hand - se3 is *very very seismic * specific. you do need to know analyze framses as well.

good luck,


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ I suspected as much.

I myself have already taken and passed the civil, SEI, and SEII exams. I'm currently waiting on my CA special exam results. If I pass, I'll be taking the SEIII in October '09 as will casey.

I may have a few questions in a few months. But any other tips you may have would be nice.

Thanks!


----------



## Bigwolf (Jan 1, 2009)

:sharkattack: Just saw this new smiley and had to test it out!

Still waiting on SE II results for October 08.....

How's the wait going for everyone else?


----------



## Greenaqua (Jan 4, 2009)

The SE III in WA is all about Seismic. The SE II was more general. I was able to finish the SE II with just enough time. The SE III was more difficult to complete in the time given. I didn't finish the morning portion and it could be why I don't pass this time? It wasn't that I didn't know how to do the problems, just not enough time. We shall see....

I would recommend studying everything that you did on the SE II but also learn all of the Seismic specific subjects for each material. The steel seismic provisions, Ch 21 of ACI 318, ACI 530 seismic requirements. Also know the fundamentals of dynamic analysis. I spent most of my time studying the seismic portions of the different materials and interlacing that with ASCE7-05. If I have to take the exam again I will likely use the same method. I purchased the 3 volumes published by SEOC that have examples in them and wasn't impressed. I would say volume 1 which is more ASCE7 related was worthwhile and I spent time with that. There is also the PCA notes on ACI 318 that is good for the concrete seismic provisions. The Steel Seismic provisions is also very good albeit a few errors.

All in all it was a fair exam but don't expect time during the exam to learn how to do anything or go back and fix a mistake.

If you have a more specific question let me know and I will answer next time I logon.

Regards and good luck to all.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 20, 2009)

Greenaqua said:


> The SE III in WA is all about Seismic. The SE II was more general. I was able to finish the SE II with just enough time. The SE III was more difficult to complete in the time given. I didn't finish the morning portion and it could be why I don't pass this time? It wasn't that I didn't know how to do the problems, just not enough time. We shall see....I would recommend studying everything that you did on the SE II but also learn all of the Seismic specific subjects for each material. The steel seismic provisions, Ch 21 of ACI 318, ACI 530 seismic requirements. Also know the fundamentals of dynamic analysis. I spent most of my time studying the seismic portions of the different materials and interlacing that with ASCE7-05. If I have to take the exam again I will likely use the same method. I purchased the 3 volumes published by SEOC that have examples in them and wasn't impressed. I would say volume 1 which is more ASCE7 related was worthwhile and I spent time with that. There is also the PCA notes on ACI 318 that is good for the concrete seismic provisions. The Steel Seismic provisions is also very good albeit a few errors.
> 
> All in all it was a fair exam but don't expect time during the exam to learn how to do anything or go back and fix a mistake.
> 
> ...


Greenaqua,

Do you see the steel panel shearwalls from the new AISC Design Guide being part of the exam? What study materials did you use? Was it merely the ACI and AISC seismic provisions and design guides?

Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Greenaqua (Jan 21, 2009)

I would be surprised if they asked detailed questions in regards to steel shearwall panels. I didn't study them very much for the exam and if I took it again I would spend little time on it. They are so new to the code and not used very frequently that I personally feel if they ask detailed questions on them then they really aren't wanting people to pass. There are probably only a hand full of people out there in the real world that have actually done this kind of design. I feel the same way about buckling restrained braces although they seem to be taking off and being used. I have spent a little time though familarizing myself with these two systems on what they were and how they were generally designed/detailed. I did this more due to curiousity than for the exam.

Good luck to you.


----------



## McEngr (Jan 21, 2009)

Greenaqua said:


> I would be surprised if they asked detailed questions in regards to steel shearwall panels. I didn't study them very much for the exam and if I took it again I would spend little time on it. They are so new to the code and not used very frequently that I personally feel if they ask detailed questions on them then they really aren't wanting people to pass. There are probably only a hand full of people out there in the real world that have actually done this kind of design. I feel the same way about buckling restrained braces although they seem to be taking off and being used. I have spent a little time though familarizing myself with these two systems on what they were and how they were generally designed/detailed. I did this more due to curiousity than for the exam.
> Good luck to you.


Hey kevo or others:

I've noticed that you recommend the seismic design manuals. I've only got the 2nd volume. Do you think I'll need these for the SE II or more for the SE III? I've used the volume 3 for SMF's and SCBF's of steel, but I borrowed it for a job I was doing at the time. Thanks for any info.


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 21, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Hey kevo or others:
> I've noticed that you recommend the seismic design manuals. I've only got the 2nd volume. Do you think I'll need these for the SE II or more for the SE III? I've used the volume 3 for SMF's and SCBF's of steel, but I borrowed it for a job I was doing at the time. Thanks for any info.



See the following:

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=7926


----------



## Casey (Jan 21, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Hey kevo or others:
> I've noticed that you recommend the seismic design manuals. I've only got the 2nd volume. Do you think I'll need these for the SE II or more for the SE III? I've used the volume 3 for SMF's and SCBF's of steel, but I borrowed it for a job I was doing at the time. Thanks for any info.


If I were you, I'd get Vol. I, I found it the most helpful during the SEII of the three books.


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 21, 2009)

Casey said:


> If I were you, I'd get Vol. I, I found it the most helpful during the SEII of the three books.



Yea, what he said.


----------



## Shaker-PE (Jan 22, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> Yea, what he said.


----------



## Casey (Jan 26, 2009)

Casey said:


> Yes, please do share. I am pretty sure I will be doing the WA SEIII in October 2009 this year (Although, I'll probably be doing it in Vancouver with APEGBC, so I won't be running into you there Kevo) and would be interested in hearing how the SEIII compares with the SEII.


Well, it is beginning to look more likely that I'll be heading to Seattle to do the WA SEIII exam. APEGBC has pissed me off with their absurd fees. They are charging almost $700 just to write the exam in their office not to mention the $500 application fee; whereas, WA only charges $365 for the whole kit-n-kaboodle... And since this is currently coming out of my pocket I'll be going to Seattle. So unless my current employer pays for it (there's a chance) the BC license is not worth the fees. Plus, I am fairly certain I can find someone to pay for it in the future, so I am in no rush to get the BC license. But I would like to get the WA SE license in before NCEES revises their structural exam requirements.

So, if Seattle is the case, and with Kevo, and McEngr (I believe) going there we'll have to do a small EB.com structural meet-up.


----------



## ARLORD (Jan 26, 2009)

Casey said:


> Well, it is beginning to look more likely that I'll be heading to Seattle to do the WA SEIII exam. APEGBC has pissed me off with their absurd fees. They are charging almost $700 just to write the exam in their office not to mention the $500 application fee; whereas, WA only charges $365 for the whole kit-n-kaboodle... And since this is currently coming out of my pocket I'll be going to Seattle. So unless my current employer pays for it (there's a chance) the BC license is not worth the fees. Plus, I am fairly certain I can find someone to pay for it in the future, so I am in no rush to get the BC license. But I would like to get the WA SE license in before NCEES revises their structural exam requirements.
> So, if Seattle is the case, and with Kevo, and McEngr (I believe) going there we'll have to do a small EB.com structural meet-up.



$1200 vs. $365, HELLLLOOOOOO SEATTLE!!!


----------



## McEngr (Jan 26, 2009)

ARLORD said:


> $1200 vs. $365, HELLLLOOOOOO SEATTLE!!!


F ME!!!! I spent $600+$740 for elses in Eugene!!! I should've shopped around!!!!


----------



## akastud (Feb 2, 2009)

The board told me today they mailed results on Friday Jan 30.


----------



## Greenaqua (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks for the update. Did they mention if or when they will update the website? Does anybody know how soon after they mail results when they update the website?

Thanks and Good luck!


----------



## kris kelvin (Feb 2, 2009)

Greenaqua said:


> Thanks for the update. Did they mention if or when they will update the website? Does anybody know how soon after they mail results when they update the website?
> Thanks and Good luck!


My officemate got his result on Saturday. He is a bridge guy and failed.

I am still waiting!!!! Hope to get the letter today. I dont think if they are updating their website. The Bellevue figure is still the same as 2 weeks ago.

The good news is the score is 21.5 this year.

Good luck!


----------



## whype (Feb 2, 2009)

kris kelvin,

Could you please explain to us why 21.5 is good news. Thanks.

I am also thinking of taking the WA SE III test this October or Next. Looks like there are two locations, East and West, in Seattle for the SE III test. Could you please let me know which location is closer to the Seattle airport? Thanks in advance.

Hope you have a good luck when you receive the results.


----------



## kris kelvin (Feb 2, 2009)

whype said:


> kris kelvin,
> Could you please explain to us why 21.5 is good news. Thanks.
> 
> I am also thinking of taking the WA SE III test this October or Next. Looks like there are two locations, East and West, in Seattle for the SE III test. Could you please let me know which location is closer to the Seattle airport? Thanks in advance.
> ...


hello whype,

it is my first time taking se 3- but i think traditonally they have cut score around 23 as i heard from my officemates. this year it is little lower.

i am kind of new here. as you mentioned there are 2 exam locastions: east washington and west washington. the airport is probably closer to the west washington exam site. west washington site is around the city of puyallup.

good luck,


----------



## akastud (Feb 2, 2009)

Puyallup is closer for sure (West) but it's not that close.

I passed, so I feel better. That test was hard.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 2, 2009)

akastud said:


> Puyallup is closer for sure (West) but it's not that close.
> I passed, so I feel better. That test was hard.




I've been contemplating buying the pca seismic design book for some time. Thanks for that tip.

*I'd like to hear from some of you your thoughts on why the IBC Seismic Design Manuals were not enough to pass the SE III for the steel portions? *


----------



## whype (Feb 3, 2009)

kris kelvin said:


> hello whype,
> it is my first time taking se 3- but i think traditonally they have cut score around 23 as i heard from my officemates. this year it is little lower.
> 
> i am kind of new here. as you mentioned there are 2 exam locastions: east washington and west washington. the airport is probably closer to the west washington exam site. west washington site is around the city of puyallup.
> ...


kris Kelvin,

Thanks a lot. Good luck while you are waiting for your results.

Congratulations to "akastud" for passing SE-III.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 3, 2009)

akastud said:


> Puyallup is closer for sure (West) but it's not that close.
> I passed, so I feel better. That test was hard.


arty-smiley-048: :multiplespotting:

CONGRATS!


----------



## Greenaqua (Feb 3, 2009)

I passed the Washington SE3! Does anybody know what the requirements are for reciprocity to California?

In the past I have passed the Civil, SE1 and SE2. I am hoping I don't have to take any more exams.

I'm not sure if I have to take the California surveying and seismic exams.

I'm pretty sure I need to get 3 California SE references of which I only know one.

Thanks for the help.

Greg


----------



## kris kelvin (Feb 3, 2009)

Greenaqua said:


> I passed the Washington SE3! Does anybody know what the requirements are for reciprocity to California?In the past I have passed the Civil, SE1 and SE2. I am hoping I don't have to take any more exams.
> 
> I'm not sure if I have to take the California surveying and seismic exams.
> 
> ...


Greg, congrats!!!

I am still waiting for my result. They probably have not updated my mailing address.


----------



## ARLORD (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulation to all who passed the SEIII. The bigger they are, the harder they fall!


----------



## akastud (Feb 3, 2009)

Greenaqua said:


> I passed the Washington SE3! Does anybody know what the requirements are for reciprocity to California?In the past I have passed the Civil, SE1 and SE2. I am hoping I don't have to take any more exams.
> 
> I'm not sure if I have to take the California surveying and seismic exams.
> 
> ...



Greg you do have to pass the surveying and seismic exams to get your California Civil, then you can apply for reciprocity to get your structural. You can also locate CA SE's in your area at http://www2.dca.ca.gov/pls/wllpub/wllqryna...e_pgm_code=7500 who can "review" some of your work and "interview" you to provide references. Good luck, I have already started filling out the paperwork for my SE and it is no fun.

akastud


----------



## Mike in Gastonia (Feb 4, 2009)

kris kelvin said:


> it is my first time taking se 3- but i think traditonally they have cut score around 23 as i heard from my officemates. this year it is little lower.


But if the cut score is lower, doesn't that mean the exam was harder? I think the raising and lowering of the cut score is to maintain the same level of difficulty so you've got just as good chance of passing as your office mates.


----------



## Greenaqua (Feb 5, 2009)

The state board has updated their website to reflect the endorsement of "structural" on my license. If anyone is still waiting for their results by mail you might be able to see if you passed by looking up your license. I can't guarantee they have done all the updates.

Best of luck!


----------



## akastud (Feb 5, 2009)

Greenaqua said:


> The state board has updated their website to reflect the endorsement of "structural" on my license. If anyone is still waiting for their results by mail you might be able to see if you passed by looking up your license. I can't guarantee they have done all the updates.
> Best of luck!


Mine was updated this morning as well.


----------



## jascia1919 (Feb 25, 2009)

Congratulations!

I don't know much about SEIII. If passed WA State SEIII, can you transfer to California?

Is WA SE III one exam or with building and bridge options like SEII.


----------



## McEngr (Feb 26, 2009)

jascia1919 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I don't know much about SEIII. If passed WA State SEIII, can you transfer to California?
> 
> Is WA SE III one exam or with building and bridge options like SEII.


I believe it is for buildings. I've got to get some kind of formal documentation on what's in the exam format and material references.


----------



## ARLORD (Feb 26, 2009)

jascia1919 said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> I don't know much about SEIII. If passed WA State SEIII, can you transfer to California?
> 
> Is WA SE III one exam or with building and bridge options like SEII.



See the following link from WA state licensing board web site:

http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineersla...imatrix0708.pdf


----------



## jascia1919 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like there are bridge contents as well.

But still not sure it is the same as California SE III.

I heard before it is called west coast structural exam?


----------



## BLMedcalf (Mar 3, 2009)

I am taking this exam in October. I emailed the state of WA. They told me:

Each session (Morning and Afternoon) 3 problems are presented. 2 Building and 1 Bridge. You have to answer 2 of the questions.


----------



## Casey (May 12, 2009)

I've decided to come out of my somewhat forced exile from EB (EB's blocked at work and with my almost-2-year old demanding my attention all the time I don't have any free time when I am at home) to see how everyone else is doing. I've more or less begun my studying for the WA SEIII and am not really looking forward to several months of studying...

I'm currently reviewing my old structural dynamics course notes and text (Chopra "Dynamics of Structures"). I'm really not liking the stuff; although, I feel I understand the theory a bit better than when I took it in grad school (looking back I have no idea how I passed those courses)...

In any case, for those that are doing the SEIII come October, please feel free to drop in when you are ready to hit the books. I know I will have some questions myself. And to those waiting on April '09 results; good luck!

Actually, I have a question for those that have already done the SEIII, or anyone else that has an answer.

For the dynamic analysis of buildings what will they be looking for? i.e. using matrices to solve for building deflection, stiffness, forces, etc? Anything particular topics you think should be covered in my study? I think this will be my biggest weakness when it comes to the exam.

Thanks

Casey


----------



## McEngr (May 13, 2009)

> Actually, I have a question for those that have already done the SEIII, or anyone else that has an answer.
> For the dynamic analysis of buildings what will they be looking for? i.e. using matrices to solve for building deflection, stiffness, forces, etc? Anything particular topics you think should be covered in my study? I think this will be my biggest weakness when it comes to the exam.


Casey,

I guess I am not even qualified to take the exam then... I never took a class that required Chopra's book. I figured I could do basic structural analysis like moment distribution and the stiffness method. We'll see...

...since I'm equally, if not more so, feeling inadequate to pass this exam, where are you getting the dynamics description for the WA SE III? Is there actual posted literature of these requirements?


----------



## Casey (May 13, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Casey,
> I guess I am not even qualified to take the exam then... I never took a class that required Chopra's book. I figured I could do basic structural analysis like moment distribution and the stiffness method. We'll see...


The Chopra book was a required text for a graduate level course (structural dynamics I) I took while doing my masters. However, you are not required to have a masters degree to qualify for the SE. So you have nothing to worry about with respect to course work qualifications. You just need to study the material and understand it.

I have a primer that summarises the basics of structural dynamics in about 15 to 20 pages. I can scan that and email it to you if you like (pm me your email address). The other recommended structural dynamics text is Clough's and Penzien's "Dynamics of Structures".



McEngr said:


> ...since I'm equally, if not more so, feeling inadequate to pass this exam, where are you getting the dynamics description for the WA SE III? Is there actual posted literature of these requirements?


I am basing the need to know your dynamic analysis fundamentals on GreenAqua's post (#9 in this thread), the WA SEIII matrix pdf (http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineerslandsurveyors/seiiimatrix0708.pdf), and what is covered in Williams Seismic PE Review book (http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?prodid=9295S6&amp;stateInfo=kcXhlbctiacllUji7115|13).

I hope that helps.

p.s. I'll fix those links when I am at home. My browser at work won't let me edit links.


----------



## McEngr (May 13, 2009)

Casey said:


> The Chopra book was a required text for a graduate level course (structural dynamics I) I took while doing my masters. However, you are not required to have a masters degree to qualify for the SE. So you have nothing to worry about with respect to course work qualifications. You just need to study the material and understand it.
> I have a primer that summarises the basics of structural dynamics in about 15 to 20 pages. I can scan that and email it to you if you like (pm me your email address). The other recommended structural dynamics text is Clough's and Penzien's "Dynamics of Structures".
> 
> I am basing the need to know your dynamic analysis fundamentals on GreenAqua's post (#9 in this thread), the WA SEIII matrix pdf (http://www.dol.wa.gov/business/engineerslandsurveyors/seiiimatrix0708.pdf), and what is covered in Williams Seismic PE Review book (http://www.iccsafe.org/e/prodshow.html?prodid=9295S6&amp;stateInfo=kcXhlbctiacllUji7115|13).
> ...


Casey, my e-mail is [email protected] , I REALLY appreciate it. As far as the "basic dynamics" portion, I know how to do the Rayleigh procedure for dynamic analysis, but that's all. When determining the fundamental period of a structure, the SERM goes into this. The Seismic and Wind PRactice problems also show how to do this. Is this what you're refering to? If so, I've studied it already. I studied for a 1-1/2 year time period for the civil/structural depth exam. I went way, way, way overboard for such an easy exam.


----------



## McEngr (May 13, 2009)

McEngr said:


> Casey, my e-mail is [email protected] , if you don't want to send that's okay. As far as the "basic dynamics" portion, I know how to do the Rayleigh procedure for dynamic analysis, but that's all. When determining the fundamental period of a structure, the SERM goes into this. The Seismic and Wind PRactice problems also show how to do this. Is this what you're refering to? If so, I've studied it already. I studied for a 1-1/2 year time period for the civil/structural depth exam. I went way, way, way overboard for such an easy exam.


BTW Casey, is that the basic concept behind dynamics? Having never taken structural dynamics, but just the basic dynamics in undergrad, I feel that it might be enough, but I don't know.


----------

